# RCI direct exchange Orlando in mid summer? (Worldmark)



## smk1 (Jan 18, 2006)

Please help if you can!
I am a fairly new worldmark owner and would like to go to Orlando/Kissimee area in mid summer (somewhere around mid july), for 1 week.  WM has no availablity for when i can go, and so i was thinking of joining RCI to try to get an instant exchange for only 4000 points.  The issue is that you have to be within a 45 day window.  I looked on the RCI website and it seems like they have a lot of Orlando resorts.  If i sign up, Do i have a good chance of getting my request even though it is mid summer and only 45 days out?  I only need a 1 br but would prefer a 2.  Do you guys have any tips or thoughts about this plan?


----------



## smk1 (Jan 18, 2006)

*also*

also, i am wondering if it is possible to reserve 2 weeks (if available) on instant exchange and stay 14 days for 8000 points instead of just 7 days for 4000? Is there some sort of rule about that?


----------



## Dani (Jan 18, 2006)

I am moving this thread to the "All Points Board" since this is a question about Worldmark resorts.  Most discussions regarding Worldmark resorts take place on the "All Points Board."


----------



## Judy (Jan 18, 2006)

*I I*

Right now II has lots of availablity in Orlando in July and August.  It would be reasonable to expect some to be there in the 59 day flexchange window, but of course that can't be guaranteed.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 18, 2006)

Dani said:
			
		

> I am moving this thread to the "All Points Board" since this is a question about Worldmark resorts. Most discussions regarding Worldmark resorts take place on the "All Points Board."


*This really has NOTHING to do with the Points/WM aspect and everything to do with Last minute Orlando availability through RCI, don't know where it was originally posted but it was probably more appropriate.*


----------



## smk1 (Jan 18, 2006)

*thanks for the II info*

Thanks for the II info, but I am not a member there andsince i bought resale, i have know idea if my memebership was eligible.  (suppose i can call II to check).  Anybody know anything about RCI and Instant exchange availability?


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 18, 2006)

smk1 said:
			
		

> Anybody know anything about RCI and Instant exchange availability?



*If you're talking about what may be available within the 45 day window prior to a Summer arrival in Orlando, there may be some dregs/Studio/1BR in outlying areas left but, I wouldn't count on much by that point during a period when kids are out of school.*


----------



## kewanee (Jan 18, 2006)

If it were me .....   join RCI,  call Worldmark and ask them to deposit two 4,000 credit weeks into your RCI account.  You can then use those weeks to search with and book those Orlando weeks way ahead of the 45 day mark.   You cannot specify what week will be deposited and it will probably be a blue, 1 br - but if it will pull anything, it will be Orlando!   (I have done this myself, but not in the past two years, so can't really say what trade power you will have.)


----------



## PA- (Jan 18, 2006)

If you're planning to exchange into Orlando on a somewhat regular basis, I would join II instead of RCI.  They have the better resorts in Orlando, and their membership fees and exchange fees are lower.


----------



## melschey (Jan 19, 2006)

PA- said:
			
		

> If you're planning to exchange into Orlando on a somewhat regular basis, I would join II instead of RCI.  They have the better resorts in Orlando, and their membership fees and exchange fees are lower.


We belong to both RCI and II. For Orlando I would also reccomemd II. I like the better resorts like the Marriotts, the lower fees, the 59-day exchange window instead of the 45-day RCI window but what I really like is I can search online with put first depositing, when I find what I want I can book it online and if it is within the 59- window the exchange will only be 4000 WM points. You can't search online with RCI whitout depositing first. The only way you can make a 4000 point exchange wit RCI is over the phone or make a 4000 point deposit first if you want to search online.


----------



## SheilaB (Jan 21, 2006)

We were in your position a couple of years ago and decided to take our chances on an "instant" exchange through RCI for Orlando in mid-August. There ended up being a few resorts to choose from, and we got a huge 3 BR unit at a very nice resort (think it was called Cypress Point), not far from the DW gates. It only took 3000 WM credits - it was right before it changed to 4000. there are so many resorts in Orlando, I think your chances would be pretty good.
Sheila


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 22, 2006)

Join Interval, not RCI. You will get a better selection of units in Orlando and the exchange fees are less. Plus it is much easier to search on II's website.  Also, buying resale makes no difference to exchange companies. That is just a scare tactic TS salespeople use.


----------

